# NASCAR Rescheduled: 12 Noon ET on FX



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Due to rain, the Nascar race at Talladege was postponed today.

Race coverage starting at 12 noon ET on FX.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

No HD...


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

check with your local FOX. Some of them will broadcast the race as well.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

any idea what that was on intstead around 5pm with a woman with a dot on her head? it seemed like i was watching bbc or something? I turned the tv on and ....it was weird. The woman had turned the 2 men gay.


----------

